# Ưu điểm nhược điểm của máy giặt hấp sấy lg styler



## Bigmom (19/10/21)

Trên thị trường hiện nay xuất hiện dòng máy giặt hấp sấy lg styler.  Một sản phẩm thông minh và được nhiều người săn đón nhưng họ cũng không hiểu chiếc máy này là gì mà nhiều người săn đón và nhiều thông tin truyền hình tivi, đài và các trang mạng xã hội nhắc đến. chúng tôi xin được giải đáp cho quý khách  như sau :




*Máy giặt hấp sấy LG STYLER là gì?*
Máy giặt hấp sấy LG STYLER có nguồn gốc xuất xứ tại Hàn Quốc. Máy giặt thông minh tiên tiến được tích hợp 2 công nghệ vào một. Đó là công nghệ giặt và công nghệ sấy khô khi giặt. Nó có thể thay thế cho 2 chiếc máy giặt và máy sấy cồng kềnh. Điều đặc biệt ở đây là chiếc máy giặt này không cần nước và các hóa chất tẩy rửa khác.
*Cấu tạo và chức năng của máy khác gì so với máy giặt thông thường*
Cấu tạo và chức năng của máy giặt hấp sấy cũng gần giống như các loại máy giặt bình thường khác.Chỉ khác ở chỗ có thêm chức năng hấp sấp quần áo sau khi giặt. Điểm khác nữa là chiếc máy giặt hấp sấy này được thiết kế giống chiếc tủ quần áo giúp quần áo được teo thẳng không sử dụng hóa chất.
Tất cả việc bạn phải làm là cho quần áo bẩn vào máy, bật nút khởi động rồi chọn chế độ giặt phù hợp với từng loại chất liệu và quần áo khác nhau.




*Ưu điểm của máy giặt hấp sấy LG Styler*
Chiếc máy này được nhiều người săn đón được trang bị nhiều công nghệ tiên tiến vậy nó có những ưu điểm vượt trội nào chúng ta cùng tìm hiểu :
– Tiết kiệm không gian và thời gian:
Với thiết kế giống một chiếc tủ quần áo được tích hợp 2 chức năng giặt và sấy khô giúp gia định bạn tiết kiệm thay vì sử dụng đến 2 chiếc máy bạn chỉ cần 1 là đủ . Điều này giúp bạn tiết  kiệm được không gian và thời gian giặt sấy thông thường.
Trong vòng 60p, quần áo của bạn không chỉ được làm sạch, mà còn được làm khô hoàn toàn. So với các máy giặt khác, thời gian để giặt sạch, phơi hay là khô khá mất thời gian.
– Giặt sạch được nhiều loại vết bẩn, mùi hôi
Với những chiếc máy giặt thông thường thì bạn sẽ không thể chắc chắn rằng khả năng giặt sạch 100% vết bẩn. Nhưng đối với chiếc máy giặt LG Styler dù là vết bẩn cứng đầu nhât cũng được loại bỏ hoàn toàn . Bởi công nghệ hơi nước ở nhiệt độ chuẩn không cần chất tẩy rửa cũng có thể loại bỏ được chất bẩn. Đặc biệt công nghệ thẩm thấu sâu khử sạch mùi hôi và bụi bẩn.
– Thích hợp với nhiều chất liệu vải:
Bạn lo lắng rằng khi giặt với nhiều loại quần áo nhiều loại vải khác nhau ảnh hưởng đến quần áo có thể bị sờn hay bị rách. Chiếc máy giặt hấp sấy này sử dụng công nghệ giặt bằng hơi nước không sử dụng lồng quay như máy giặt thông thường nên quần áo luôn được vệ sinh sạch sẽ mà không lo bị sờn, rách.
– Sử dụng trong mọi điều kiện thời tiết:
Dù trời nắng hay mưa, máy giặt LG Styler luôn giặt sạch, làm khô và tạo hương thơm mát nhất cho quần áo. Đặc biệt, những ngày nồm ẩm, mưa nhiều, LG Styler là “trợ thủ” đắc lực của nhiều chị em trong gia đình
– Ngăn chặn một số bệnh liên quan hô hấp:
Máy giặt bằng hơi nước dưới nhiệt độ của hơi nóng giúp máy có thể tiêu diệt mọi vi khuẩn nấm mốc : gây gại đến đường hô hấp như : Virus corona – Covid-19….các chất gây dị ứng khác
*Ưu điểm nhược điểm của máy giặt hấp sấy lg styler*
– Quần áo sau khi được giặt sấy có sợi vải mềm mại hơn,
Chiếc máy hấp sấy được tích hợp công nghệ hấp sấy giúp bạn dễ dàng ủi phẳng. Đặc biệt, với một số loại quần áo bông, sử dụng máy sấy sẽ giúp bông tơi hơn so với khi phơi ngoài trời
– Điều khiển hoạt động thông qua ứng dụng SmartPhone
Chiếc máy hấp sấy lg này được trang bị chức năng kết nối wifi ( internet ) thông qua ứng dụng trên điện thoại giúp bạn có thể dễ dàng điều chỉnh kiểm soát mọi hoạt động của máy dù ở bất cứ nơi nào.
*Công nghệ giặt hơi nước TrueSteam hiện đại*
Với những chiếc máy giặt thông thường quá trình giặt vắt sẽ ảnh hưởng đến quần áo như bị nhăn, bị nhầu, bị giãn, bì sờn. Nhưng với chiếc máy giặt khô LG Styler này quần áo luôn được làm phẳng khôn tạo nếp nhăn hay bị nhầu . Bởi máy được trang bị công nghệ hiện đại TrueSteam thẩm thấu sâu giúp quần áo luôn được phẳng mềm mại đến từng sợi vải, quần áo luôn được như mới. Ngoài ra, LG Styler có chức năng làm phẳng và tạo nếp quần âu
– Đây là một trong những dòng sản phẩm hiện đại hàng đầu thế giới với tuổi thọ cao (>10 năm)
Là dòng sản phẩm đời mới, sử dụng nhiều công nghệ hiện đại, nhiều nhà sản xuất đảm bảo máy có khả năng hoạt động trong thời gian lâu dài khi cam kết bảo hành động cơ thiết bị lên đến 10 năm, giúp bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm khi sử dụng.
*Các dòng máy giặt hấp sấy LG Styler 2021*
– LG Styler S5GFO
– LG Styler S5BFO
– LG Styler S5GOC
– LG Styler S5BOC
– LG Styler S5DFO/DOC
– LG Styler S5ROC


----------

